# bad stereo



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Its me again guys. Now the stereo's gone out on my 93 Altima. Its got a bose system. I e-mailed bose about it, and they said they didn't put that system in the 93 Altimas. I pulled ALL the fuses and put the back in the other day, and the stereo worked, for like a day. Then it died again. And i mean dead. Won't eject tapes, CD's, or make the antenna go up and down. What should I do? Thanks again!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

break down and get an aftermarket one. the bose is nice but you can get a nice aftermarket one too. if you have to have the bose though, try www.ritewayauto.com call them and ask for tony, he can help you if they have one. they have LOTS of nissan stuff, even radios.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Are all your speaker wires connected with but-splices. If there are any open connections, it could be arcing, and causing fuses to blow like that. Check the fuse on the deck as well.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

*none*

Thanks guys. You've been a big help.


----------

